

Find a Hacker, Find a Co-founder - thankuz
http://www.findahacker.com/

======
vamsee
I don't like the fact that they're demanding my e-mail id even before they
demonstrate their usefulness.

------
BrainScraps
I predict: sausage party of non-hackers.

------
aohtsab
word of advice: never combine the phrase "rock star" with "hacker".

~~~
dtran
Not unless you want someone who only shows up 1/3rd of the time and shows up
under the influence when they do.

Source: <http://twitter.com/#!/jonbeilin/status/48467573053997056>

------
JakeSc
Here's a better one: <http://cofound.org>

------
Laments
Things this is missing: Privacy policy, ability to search or differentiate,
proof of security, testimonials, terms and conditions, proof that there's any
actual people in the database.

Pluses: excludes job seekers!

Interesting sidebar: "We research each seeker request and only send you the
best ones." I'm sniffing a discrimination lawsuit in the making.

~~~
JayNeely
It's a private service that specifically states it's serving as an editorial
filter for ideas -- how is there a discrimination lawsuit in the making?

------
entangld
Why wouldn't a hacker just sign up and take the best idea they could find?

It would be cool to have good ideas sent to my inbox at all times. I don't
know why someone would just give their ideas away though.

~~~
grantlmiller
I'd focus less on the idea... (not b/c someone is going to steal it, but b/c
it doesn't really matter) give some idea of the space but if you really want
to connect with a potential co-founder you have to be able to explain your
experience, skill set, etc.

------
oziumjinx
Is it necessary to use the word "rock star" at all?

------
gg_
This is a great idea. FYI, the site does not seem to render properly on mobile
devices (tested on Android's native browser and Dolphin Browser HD).

------
iphoneedbot
great idea!

~~~
iphoneedbot
why did i get a _down-vote_ for saying "Great Idea"

~~~
iphoneedbot
Great Idea!

